# Eevee's Furry Army of Doom



## Departure Song (Mar 18, 2009)

You may have already noticed this on Eevee's site; Eevee's Furry Army of Doom is the unofficial WhatPulse team for both The Cave of Dragonflies Forums and Veekun.

Think about how much you use the computer. Quite a bit, right? Now think about how many times you pressed a key on your keyboard or clicked on something with your mouse. The number is pretty hard to determine. That's where WhatPulse comes in: _all of your keystrokes and clicks will help our team_. But how does it work?

Here's what What is WhatPulse? has to say:





> Sure we have a fancy website, loads of stats and lotsa users, but many people still wonder what WhatPulse exactly is. This page tries to explain a bit more about what it is, a simple keys, clicks and mouse usage counter.
> 
> The purpose of WhatPulse is simply to collect statistics about your computer behavior. Some people (Like me) use it to determine how long they've worked on something, like a programming project, a school essay, chatting by all means.
> 
> ...


If you have any questions, _please_ post them. We'd love to have you on the team! We've actually been lingering around the hundredth place lately, but with a little more participation we could definitely make it into the double digit rankings. :)


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 18, 2009)

I love how I'm still fairly high up despite not having pulsed since switching to linux
EDIT: I guess this also means none of my typesex is going towards that count  :(  I wanted to see "haha I wonder if I have an extra bunch of keys those days"


----------



## Mirry (Mar 26, 2009)

If I'm "pulsing" my keystrokes/mouse clicks, is it going to slow down my computer's performance and/or internet connection? :3


----------



## surskitty (Mar 26, 2009)

It'll slow it down for a moment but only when it's actually sending it to the server.  Just set it to pulse fairly rarely and disable pulsing if you're playing an FPS or something.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 30, 2009)

Aaah I'm almost on the first page, but I'm still on the second :(

Teehee I just pulsed


----------



## Minish (Mar 31, 2009)

Noooo!

For some reason, WhatPulse doesn't work now that I've reinstalled my OS. >__< Gahhh, I only just got onto the first page as well. I guess you'll beat me now, Dewgong...


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 31, 2009)

>:( you're two ahead of me, jerk6


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 22, 2009)

We're in double digits! :)


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 27, 2009)

yaaaay


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 6, 2009)

There's a Linux beta.  I can pulse again!  Excellent.


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes! I can now, too!

We're in 90th place. :D


----------

